# [SOLVED] front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had this computer for awhile now, and I've been trying to get the front panel headphone and microphone jacks to work, but I just can't figure it out. I've done Internet searches but every answer seems to be geared towards computer whizzes. I'm just a regular computer user and don't know much about the inside workings. I just need to know how to get these to work. The front panel USB ports work, but not the headphone/microphone jacks. Thanks so much to anyone who can help me!:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

What case do you have?


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

There's no name on the computer case, if that's what you mean. Did I understand you correctly? Sorry, I'm more software than hardware...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Yes the case has to be correctly connected to the Front Panel Audio Header on the motherboard. Is this a custom built PC or a OEM PC like a Dell, Sony, HP etc?


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

I suppose it's custom-built from the little shop I purchased it from. There's no brand name on it whatsoever.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Lets have a look at the Front Panel Audio Connector on the motherboard to make sure it does in fact have wires plugged into it, the diagram below will show you the location on the motherboard, don't unplug anything just verify there there are in fact wires attached.


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Yes, there are wires attached there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Good now we need to verify the Bios is set to AC97 and the audio is enabled, reboot tapping the Del key while it starts, select the Advanced Tab of the Bios using the arrow keys, then select "South Bridge Configuration", the menu should show "Onboard Audio Device" as "Enabled", the next line down "Front Panel Support Type" should be set to "AC97", it is probably on the default of "HD Audio", if it is select it press the enter key and the arrows to change the option to AC97, then Save and Exit the Bios. reboot into windows to see if the front ports now work.


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Thanks, wrench! I have an errand to run right now but will be back in about an hour and will do it then. If I can get the front audio to work, will the back audio still work when I need it? I mean will the speakers work whenever I don't have headphones plugged into the front? Again, thanks so much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Yes they will still work.


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

I went into BIOS, but under the Advanced tab, there is no such thing as South Bridge Configuration, therefore, no Onboard Audio Device option. I checked under all the tabs, and there's no mention of any audio device...


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

It's all good. I went back into BIOS and clicked on Chipset first, and there I found the South Bridge Configuration you mentioned. It worked! My front panel is now fully functional. The only thing is that when I tested my mic and headphone, the mic was working perfectly but when I do the playback, the sound is really terrible. When I play regular sounds, though, like music, it sounds fine. Would you happen to know why? Thanks again, by the way. You're amazing!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Open your audio panel(volume control) and check the input volume level of the mic.

Try a couple different settings higher and lower.

Does it sound the same as when the mic is plugged into the rear of the PC?


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Yes I just tried it with the mic plugged into the back and it still sounds bad. What I hear sounds like really bad tinny sound effects from the original Star Trek series....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

It may be the mic, do you have another PC or laptop to test the mic in?


----------



## caroleanne (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

No I don't, but it probably doesn't matter, as my son played his online game and he didn't run into any problems. He was heard and could hear just fine. I'll eventually buy a better headset anyway and then I'll see. Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: front panel audio for ASUS P5SD2-VM*

Glad that you have it working.


----------

